# Lawn Track - Free Greenkeeper Alternative



## liamjones

https://lawntrack.app/

Thread for issues, questions or suggestions.

current features:

Track granular and liquid fert apps (inc cumilative by nutrient)

Track granular and liquid product apps (by day or by gdd)

Notify in app/email of upcoming expiring product apps

Manage inventory (ferts/products)

Multiple areas for a single location/coordinate

Track weather (automatic daily average + manual adjustment)

Cold and warm season grass settings per area for GDD

future features:

Dose calculation

Inventory consumption


----------



## JerseyGreens

First off - Thank you @liamjones !!! Looking forward to testing.

@Lust4Lawn - check this out as I know you might be putting your first ever dose of PGR down today. You would be a great real life tester.


----------



## Lust4Lawn

JerseyGreens said:


> First off - Thank you @liamjones !!! Looking forward to testing.
> 
> @Lust4Lawn - check this out as I know you might be putting your first ever dose of PGR down today. You would be a great real life tester.


Thank you for mentioning me on this. I'd much rather be proactive on this than trying to calculate backward to figure out the lifecycle of my app. :thumbup:


----------



## Theycallmemrr

@liamjones

This is amazing! I like the way it looks. Thank you so much for putting this together.

I played around with this and have one suggestion: Add fl oz, oz and grams as unit rates and possibly under quantity in inventory.

Again this is such a great resource and appreciate your work on this.


----------



## Redtwin

Are we only able to add one area?


----------



## Awar

I've been using the GDD feature on GreenCastOnline ever since the GreenKeeper announcement, but I just created a LawnTrack account and will see how it works! :mrgreen:

Thank you!! :thumbup:


----------



## liamjones

Redtwin said:


> Are we only able to add one area?


Yes, at the moment. It was easier to do to ensure a release in a short time period to match the green keeper paywall. I hope to add the ability to add multiple areas shortly.


----------



## Awar

@liamjones I created an AREA and added T-NEX as a product in my INVENTORY. Then I went in and added an APPLICATION on 6/8/21 to track GDD on my last PGR app.

When I look at my DASHBOARD I see 0 GDD, 0%, and the End Date is Jan 1st 01. What's could be wrong?


----------



## liamjones

Awar said:


> @liamjones I created an AREA and added T-NEX as a product in my INVENTORY. Then I went in and added an APPLICATION on 6/8/21 to track GDD on my last PGR app.
> 
> When I look at my DASHBOARD I see 0 GDD, 0%, and the End Date is Jan 1st 01. What's could be wrong?


Hi, weather is gathered on a daily basis for yesterday due to API limitations. You can manually backfill historic weather to account for historic apps. New apps will be handled automatically


----------



## FATC1TY

Very cool, thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Awar

liamjones said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> @liamjones I created an AREA and added T-NEX as a product in my INVENTORY. Then I went in and added an APPLICATION on 6/8/21 to track GDD on my last PGR app.
> 
> When I look at my DASHBOARD I see 0 GDD, 0%, and the End Date is Jan 1st 01. What's could be wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, weather is gathered on a daily basis for yesterday due to API limitations. You can manually backfill historic weather to account for historic apps. New apps will be handled automatically
Click to expand...

Ok sounds good I'll start with my next PGR app then!


----------



## gm560

You beat me to this! Looks good can't wait to check it out.


----------



## quadmasta

What language is this developed in? Looking for any help?


----------



## liamjones

quadmasta said:


> What language is this developed in? Looking for any help?


Hi, front end is react, hosted on firebase. Back end is c# hosted on azure functions. I'm happy on my own at the moment, but if things change and it becomes unmanageable, i'll be sure to reach out, thanks.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Wow I don't understand computer talk but that's awesome you did this. Thanks


----------



## Jersey_diy

Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## jpos34

When making a new application , in this case Tnex, on rate unit do I select g/100m? if so at what rate do I choose? I typically use .37 oz Tnex at 1 g/1000 square ft.


----------



## liamjones

jpos34 said:


> When making a new application , in this case Tnex, on rate unit do I select g/100m? if so at what rate do I choose? I typically use .37 oz Tnex at 1 g/1000 square ft.


Hi, really good question, i'll add oz/1000sqft to the unit drop down. for now, if you use lb/1000sqft and use divide .37oz by 16 to get 0.023 lb


----------



## liamjones

liamjones said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When making a new application , in this case Tnex, on rate unit do I select g/100m? if so at what rate do I choose? I typically use .37 oz Tnex at 1 g/1000 square ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, really good question, i'll add oz/1000sqft to the unit drop down. for now, if you use lb/1000sqft and use divide .37oz by 16 to get 0.023 lb
Click to expand...

oz/1000sqft has now been added to the website, thanks for your feedback


----------



## jpos34

liamjones said:


> liamjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When making a new application , in this case Tnex, on rate unit do I select g/100m? if so at what rate do I choose? I typically use .37 oz Tnex at 1 g/1000 square ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, really good question, i'll add oz/1000sqft to the unit drop down. for now, if you use lb/1000sqft and use divide .37oz by 16 to get 0.023 lb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oz/1000sqft has now been added to the website, thanks for your feedback
Click to expand...

Awesome thank you!


----------



## thebmrust

Ohhh I like. &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## thebmrust

Tried to add an area (our 43,000 sq ft pasture) but it won't accept that size of sq footage.


----------



## liamjones

thebmrust said:


> Tried to add an area (our 43,000 sq ft pasture) but it won't accept that size of sq footage.


There's no limit on size, it's probably the comma, can you try without, eg. 43000


----------



## thebmrust

liamjones said:


> thebmrust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to add an area (our 43,000 sq ft pasture) but it won't accept that size of sq footage.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no limit on size, it's probably the comma, can you try without, eg. 43000
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Ware

liamjones said:


> …for now, if you use lb/1000sqft and use divide .37oz by 16 to get 0.023 lb


I'm not following closely and this may be addressed already, but just a note to be very careful with this type of conversion. As a liquid product, T-Nex should be measured/applied in units of fluid ounces - not ounces weight or pounds.


----------



## thebmrust

As Ware mentioned, some chemicals use fluid and others weight...
What if... crowdsourcing could enter data so if your used the wrong measure my it would signal a warning? It would help stay within the label directions for area. Even temp warnings?

Anyway, I know there are thousands of herbicides and one person couldn't do that alone. A lot of people with editors (a technical audit?) could catch errors or changes.


----------



## liamjones

thebmrust said:


> As Ware mentioned, some chemicals use fluid and others weight...
> What if... crowdsourcing could enter data so if your used the wrong measure my it would signal a warning? It would help stay within the label directions for area. Even temp warnings?
> 
> Anyway, I know there are thousands of herbicides and one person couldn't do that alone. A lot of people with editors (a technical audit?) could catch errors or changes.


At the moment there is no support for fluid measurements. It needs looking into, especially when considering how they all stack up for cumulative fert application. I could just add fluid units to the products (not fert) to avoid that complication for now. Although, at the moment, the rate does absolutely nothing for products in the system, it's just there for diary purposes, but I guess that's your point, the issue is knowing the right rate and unit to put down.

The idea of shared product information to avoid bad units is an interesting one and something I'll consider, thanks


----------



## Ware

liamjones said:


> At the moment there is no support for fluid measurements...


I hate to be a stickler because I really appreciate your effort on this, but this is a pretty big deal - especially since it is being touted as a free alternative to an application that most use primarily for tracking the reapplication intervals of a liquid product.

I know the root of the problem is the imperial unit name "ounce" is used for both weight and volume, but there are too many posts on this site confusing ounces weight and ounces volume - so anything you could do to help avoid perpetuating that confusion would be greatly appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Bombers

need to add support for multiple areas. I want to add Front and Back lawn area but it's only allowing one.


----------



## liamjones

Bombers said:


> need to add support for multiple areas. I want to add Front and Back lawn area but it's only allowing one.


Multiple area support now added, give the app a refresh and you should have the ability to have as many areas as you want.


----------



## liamjones

Ware said:


> liamjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment there is no support for fluid measurements...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a stickler because I really appreciate your effort on this, but this is a pretty big deal - especially since it is being touted as a free alternative to an application that most use primarily for tracking the reapplication intervals of a liquid product.
> 
> I know the root of the problem is the imperial unit name "ounce" is used for both weight and volume, but there are too many posts on this site confusing ounces weight and ounces volume - so anything you could do to help avoid perpetuating that confusion would be greatly appreciated. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yep, appreciate that. I can add in fluid oz support for products, eg. PGR or tenacity. I will leave the support for fluid oz on fertilizers for now, as i dont understand how i can reliably convert from fluid oz to oz or lbs when looking at cumulative fert rates. If anyone can suggest how such a conversion could be calculated for ferts, i'd love to hear.


----------



## liamjones

Have now added "fluid oz/1000sqft" and "ml/100sqm" to the unit rates for product applications


----------



## Awar

liamjones said:


> Have now added "fluid oz/1000sqft" and "ml/100sqm" to the unit rates for product applications


Thanks that's very important for PGR apps :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

liamjones said:


> Have now added "fluid oz/1000sqft" and "ml/100sqm" to the unit rates for product applications


I have a crazy request: mL/1000sqft for liquid and grams/1000sqft

Yes I use a mL syringe because it is more precise than 0.## liquid oz of something. And i use grams for prodiamine (5g/ksqft for 3 month rate).

For example, I apply T-nex at 10mL/ksqft which it is the same as 0.32oz/ksqft. The math is also easier to do in your head multiplying 6ksqft * 10, vs 6ksqft * 0.32.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Not sure if this will be doable but I'm on a few forums where a key contact or provider of a free service/software goes ahead and puts their venmo/PayPal/basically a "tips" jar for providing said assistance in their signature.

Based on this creation and @liamjones even wanting a "tips" jar - I think it would be helpful in keeping this tool going and improving. I'm sure there are costs involved for something like this and I'd like to provide some monetary help. Similar to being a TLF supporter.

@Ware - thoughts?


----------



## Ware

JerseyGreens said:


> Not sure if this will be doable but I'm on a few forums where a key contact or provider of a free service/software goes ahead and puts their venmo/PayPal/basically a "tips" jar for providing said assistance in their signature.
> 
> Based on this creation and @liamjones even wanting a "tips" jar - I think it would be helpful in keeping this tool going and improving. I'm sure there are costs involved for something like this and I'd like to provide some monetary help. Similar to being a TLF supporter.
> 
> @Ware - thoughts?


For sure. I would encourage to @liamjones to put a donation link somewhere on the app page. I think the closer he can put it to where people are getting the most use of it is the best place to put a "tip jar". But definitely feel free to put a link to the app in your signature line. :thumbup:


----------



## thebmrust

I'd tip


----------



## liamjones

g-man said:


> liamjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have now added "fluid oz/1000sqft" and "ml/100sqm" to the unit rates for product applications
> 
> 
> 
> I have a crazy request: mL/1000sqft for liquid and grams/1000sqft
> 
> Yes I use a mL syringe because it is more precise than 0.## liquid oz of something. And i use grams for prodiamine (5g/ksqft for 3 month rate).
> 
> For example, I apply T-nex at 10mL/ksqft which it is the same as 0.32oz/ksqft. The math is also easier to do in your head multiplying 6ksqft * 10, vs 6ksqft * 0.32.
Click to expand...

Haha, i've been having a think about this and come up with this... what do you think? just prototype atm.
I've split the dose unit from the area unit giving you any combination you'd like, is this better or worse than having them all in one list?



where the following dose units are available



and the following area units are available


----------



## liamjones

JerseyGreens said:


> Based on this creation and @liamjones even wanting a "tips" jar - I think it would be helpful in keeping this tool going and improving. I'm sure there are costs involved for something like this and I'd like to provide some monetary help. Similar to being a TLF supporter.





Ware said:


> For sure. I would encourage to @liamjones to put a donation link somewhere on the app page.





thebmrust said:


> I'd tip


Thanks all, really appreciate this gesture. At the moment its not too bad on hosting costs, but it's only at 175 users. after about 1000 users, running costs start getting a bit more expensive as things like weather api's start charging. So with that said, any help leading up to that would be greatly appreciated. I'll have a look and see if i can setup something similar to the TLF donation via paypal.


----------



## ergray3

liamjones said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liamjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have now added "fluid oz/1000sqft" and "ml/100sqm" to the unit rates for product applications
> 
> 
> 
> I have a crazy request: mL/1000sqft for liquid and grams/1000sqft
> 
> Yes I use a mL syringe because it is more precise than 0.## liquid oz of something. And i use grams for prodiamine (5g/ksqft for 3 month rate).
> 
> For example, I apply T-nex at 10mL/ksqft which it is the same as 0.32oz/ksqft. The math is also easier to do in your head multiplying 6ksqft * 10, vs 6ksqft * 0.32.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, i've been having a think about this and come up with this... what do you think? just prototype atm.
> I've split the dose unit from the area unit giving you any combination you'd like, is this better or worse than having them all in one list?
> 
> 
> 
> where the following dose units are available
> 
> 
> 
> and the following area units are available
Click to expand...

Big fan of this!!!!


----------



## Theycallmemrr

liamjones said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liamjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have now added "fluid oz/1000sqft" and "ml/100sqm" to the unit rates for product applications
> 
> 
> 
> I have a crazy request: mL/1000sqft for liquid and grams/1000sqft
> 
> Yes I use a mL syringe because it is more precise than 0.## liquid oz of something. And i use grams for prodiamine (5g/ksqft for 3 month rate).
> 
> For example, I apply T-nex at 10mL/ksqft which it is the same as 0.32oz/ksqft. The math is also easier to do in your head multiplying 6ksqft * 10, vs 6ksqft * 0.32.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, i've been having a think about this and come up with this... what do you think? just prototype atm.
> I've split the dose unit from the area unit giving you any combination you'd like, is this better or worse than having them all in one list?
> 
> 
> 
> where the following dose units are available
> 
> 
> 
> and the following area units are available
Click to expand...

@liamjones 
That is perfect! Really appreciate how you have implemented suggested changes so quickly and made something great even better.


----------



## liamjones

Theycallmemrr said:


> @liamjones
> That is perfect! Really appreciate how you have implemented suggested changes so quickly and made something great even better.


Hi, thanks, it's not plumbed in yet, was just a quick prototype to guage feedback, providing everyones happy, ill get the change in over the next couple of days!


----------



## Ware

ergray3 said:


> liamjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a crazy request: mL/1000sqft for liquid and grams/1000sqft
> 
> Yes I use a mL syringe because it is more precise than 0.## liquid oz of something. And i use grams for prodiamine (5g/ksqft for 3 month rate).
> 
> For example, I apply T-nex at 10mL/ksqft which it is the same as 0.32oz/ksqft. The math is also easier to do in your head multiplying 6ksqft * 10, vs 6ksqft * 0.32.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, i've been having a think about this and come up with this... what do you think? just prototype atm.
> I've split the dose unit from the area unit giving you any combination you'd like, is this better or worse than having them all in one list?
> 
> 
> 
> where the following dose units are available
> 
> 
> 
> and the following area units are available
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big fan of this!!!!
Click to expand...

+1, I really like the versatility of this format.

If you add more area units, I would consider including acres (43,560 sq ft) for those of us with large lawns.


----------



## Deltahedge

@liamjones This looks really good. I appreciate all the work you're doing on this.


----------



## Lust4Lawn

I plugged in my T-nex app and everything works well. Thanks for this.

I was entering my SOP and AMS applications, but it doesn't appear that the charting is correct for the cumulative amounts. Also, some summary in the application list would be helpful to find a past app of something.


----------



## liamjones

Lust4Lawn said:


> I was entering my SOP and AMS applications, but it doesn't appear that the charting is correct for the cumulative amounts.


Can you share with me what in particular is incorrect and what youd expect to see so i can look into it please, an annotated screenshot would be good!



Lust4Lawn said:


> Also, some summary in the application list would be helpful to find a past app of something.


Is the summary something youd like to input yourself manually on application, or something you'd like the system to calculate, eg, a summary of products names in the app...


----------



## Lust4Lawn

@liamjones

Thanks for the reply. In this chart, I have made two applications of SOP (0-0-50) of 2 lbs/1000 square feet. This should show as 1lb of actual K per 1000 square feet.

The same issue is happening with my N apps. I think you may be dividing the actual NPK by the 1000 square feet of area.



For the summary, it could be user-populated like a notes field or just have the names of the fertilizer/product.


----------



## nichord

First of all, thank you for your work on this and thanks for incorporating feedback from TLF. I have a suggestion for the applications list. Can you add the product names to the list? I know some applications may have several products included in the application, but it would be nice to quickly see what was applied to the area on that date.

Also, can you add an update button to each of the items (areas, inventory, applications, etc). That way we can modify names of things or update rates applied in case of typos or just wanting to change naming of items without having to delete and re-enter.

I may have missed this, but are there thresholds that will be emailed out for GDD or other reminders? Are there plans to allow us to control those reminders?

Thanks again for your quick work on this!


----------



## Theycallmemrr

@liamjones

I have a couple more suggestions if possible to be added:
Units for the inventory lbs, bottles, bags, etc.?
More micros under the fertilizer?
Ability to download graphs, past applications, weather, etc?
Log weather conditions when an application is made along with any notes?
Ability to report any pests/diseases.

This project is progressing great and is very exciting. :thumbup:


----------



## NJ-lawn

One more suggestion……can you set it up to pay my property taxes? Sorry just kidding. Thanks again for all your hard work!


----------



## DeepC

@liamjones Thank you for your hard work


----------



## Adamg77

This is very impressive. Thank you very much for your work on this! Is there way to set an email reminder or setup a frequency to track when we are up for a next application? This would be beneficial for pre emergents for me


----------



## liamjones

Ware said:


> If you add more area units, I would consider including acres (43,560 sq ft) for those of us with large lawns.


Yes



Lust4Lawn said:


> Thanks for the reply. In this chart, I have made two applications of SOP (0-0-50) of 2 lbs/1000 square feet. This should show as 1lb of actual K per 1000 square feet.
> The same issue is happening with my N apps. I think you may be dividing the actual NPK by the 1000 square feet of area.


Thanks for this information, i shall investigate and get back to you.



Lust4Lawn said:


> For the summary, it could be user-populated like a notes field or just have the names of the fertilizer/product.





nichord said:


> Can you add the product names to the list?


Yes



nichord said:


> Also, can you add an update button to each of the items (areas, inventory, applications, etc). That way we can modify names of things or update rates applied in case of typos or just wanting to change naming of items without having to delete and re-enter.


Yes, i just need to be a bit careful around this to make sure i dont let you modify something that would adversly effect related data in the system.



nichord said:


> I may have missed this, but are there thresholds that will be emailed out for GDD or other reminders? Are there plans to allow us to control those reminders?





Adamg77 said:


> Is there way to set an email reminder or setup a frequency to track when we are up for a next application? This would be beneficial for pre emergents for me


Nothing in the app yet, but certainly something that can be added. what method's of notification would you like? email, text, in-app notification, calendar integration?



Theycallmemrr said:


> Units for the inventory lbs, bottles, bags, etc.?


Will add the additional rates to inventory that i'm adding for application rates. I'm also looking to 'consume' inventory on application, along with dose calculations. for these reasons, it can only be comparitive quantities, bottles and bags would not work, unfortunately. maybe its possible in the future as a multiplier, eg. 25lb x 2 bags, for example.



Theycallmemrr said:


> More micros under the fertilizer?


Yes, certainly, which ones would be useful? How would you expect the fert chart to look with more micros, do you think we also need a filter for the chart? What about the 'add fert' form, do you think all nutrients should be shown, or added in 1 by 1 from a drop down as needed? to prevent to much on any one page?



Theycallmemrr said:


> Ability to download graphs, past applications, weather, etc?


It's certainly a good idea, but is getting more towards a professional offering, lawntrack is aimed at the homeowner for lawns.



Theycallmemrr said:


> Log weather conditions when an application is made along with any notes?


It's certainly an easy one to implement, but what would this data be used for, how would you subsequently want to consume that data?



Theycallmemrr said:


> Ability to report any pests/diseases.


I do like the idea of crowdsourcing pests and diseases and sharing with the community. It's one for the list.



NJ-lawn said:


> One more suggestion……can you set it up to pay my property taxes? Sorry just kidding. Thanks again for all your hard work!


If only, would be nice!


----------



## nichord

> nichord wrote: ↑Tue Jun 22, 2021 12:27 pm
> Also, can you add an update button to each of the items (areas, inventory, applications, etc). That way we can modify names of things or update rates applied in case of typos or just wanting to change naming of items without having to delete and re-enter.





> Yes, i just need to be a bit careful around this to make sure i dont let you modify something that would adversly effect related data in the system.


I agree it could get messy. I would think a lot of this would be index tied to records in database schema, but understand that odd effects can occur. At the same time I would like to rename an area, but can only delete the record and re-add to change the name. This would either result in records deleted downstream such as apps or leave ghost records where the name doesn't match. By having some of the "customer" entered data editable, it may alleviate some of the downstream tied records being removed to change something like a name. I can see though as things advance that the table structure would have to be thought out in advance or problems can arise.



> nichord wrote: ↑Tue Jun 22, 2021 12:27 pm
> I may have missed this, but are there thresholds that will be emailed out for GDD or other reminders? Are there plans to allow us to control those reminders?





> Adamg77 wrote: ↑Tue Jun 22, 2021 7:56 pm
> Is there way to set an email reminder or setup a frequency to track when we are up for a next application? This would be beneficial for pre emergents for me





> Nothing in the app yet, but certainly something that can be added. what method's of notification would you like? email, text, in-app notification, calendar integration?


Email and in-app would probably get everyone by for now. Seems like text integration always gets kicked later on from low cost/free apps due to pricing of texts after volume increases. Calendar integration would be very nice, but I think there are far more pressing issues that would be better time spent on while you are getting this thing going. Adding to the calendar would be tricky as dates change but may be something there. I would think for now that in-app would be standard and a check box to add email relay as an option.

Thanks for all you are doing! Get that tip jar ready.


----------



## liamjones

Lust4Lawn said:


> @liamjones
> 
> Thanks for the reply. In this chart, I have made two applications of SOP (0-0-50) of 2 lbs/1000 square feet. This should show as 1lb of actual K per 1000 square feet.
> 
> The same issue is happening with my N apps. I think you may be dividing the actual NPK by the 1000 square feet of area.
> 
> 
> 
> For the summary, it could be user-populated like a notes field or just have the names of the fertilizer/product.


You were absolutely correct. i was dividing unnecessarily by your areas ksqft. the rate unit already accounts for the per ksqft. I only ever tested with 100sqm and 1000sqft size areas, that will teach me! I have just deployed a fix, let me know if things look better. Thanks for your help on this.


----------



## Adamg77

Yeah wouldn't need calendar integration but an email notification setup would be awesome. Could set up custom intervals of even a time period before you are due to for an application. I do like text message reminders and always opt out for appointments or scheduled things.

Again this is awesome and we all appreciate the time and effort you are putting into this.


----------



## FedDawg555

Just so happens I did a TNex app today and inputted it into Greenkeeper.
I set up my area in lawn track and added the application to cross track between the two.
My question is, what base temps did you use for calculating GDD? I selected warm season but wasn't able to select a base temp of 10 C for the GDD calculations. It may be helpful to either allow users to set base temp when setting up their area or identify them next to the cool or warm season grass. I'll let you know how the GDD tracks compared to GK and GreenCast.

I'd also suggest on the past applications page that the title of application be included to help differentiate between apps. On this screen shot it shows 2 products applied on same day but no title or summary of what they were unless you open them. These were a TNex and a Feature application. As this page fills up going back to find past applications will be hard. I'd also add a user notes line to each new applications where things like spreader settings could be noted. I know I look look back on past apps to see what I used.


----------



## liamjones

FedDawg555 said:


> My question is, what base temps did you use for calculating GDD?


0 for cool, 10 for warm. I've now added this detail next to the cool/warm season label for the area.



FedDawg555 said:


> I'll let you know how the GDD tracks compared to GK and GreenCast.


thanks, that will be really helpfull.



FedDawg555 said:


> I'd also suggest on the past applications page that the title of application be included to help differentiate between apps.





Lust4Lawn said:


> For the summary, it could be user-populated like a notes field or just have the names of the fertilizer/product.





nichord said:


> Can you add the product names to the list?


I've now added the products used to the applications table, hopefully this solves the issue, it's been common feedback.



FedDawg555 said:


> I'd also add a user notes line to each new applications where things like spreader settings could be noted. I know I look look back on past apps to see what I used.


Yes, notes have been asked for before, it's useful for me to understand what sort of notes youd like to take, as there may be better ways of recording this data. Spreader settings sounds sensible, is there anything else youd note?


----------



## FedDawg555

Thank you that looks good gives context to the past apps.
Saw you added base temps to lawn type that will help new users to PGR. I would further add C to those. So newbies further understand we're dealing in Celsius not Fahrenheit for the 0 and 10. Amazing how this is coming together thank you again.


----------



## FedDawg555

First weather average auto populated overnight for June 23…looks good
I added the average for June 22.


----------



## TheE

Amazing work on this, @liamjones! Your time and effort is much appreciated - please keep us updated on when you add a tip jar.

Quick question; is there a way to set alerts/ notifications when soil temperatures reach a certain temp in the user's area?


----------



## FedDawg555

Anyone getting GDD data? I've got 2 days of weather but GDD is still 0.


----------



## liamjones

FedDawg555 said:


> Anyone getting GDD data? I've got 2 days of weather but GDD is still 0.


Thanks for raising, so, this has uncovered maybe 2 issues..

1. Timezone issues -> Your apps for the 22nd are actually stored as the 23rd in UTC time.
2. What day to start counting GDD -> its current set to start counting from the day after the app.

So in your scenario, day 1 was missed because of issue no.1 and day 2 was missed because of issue 1 and 2.

1. I'll have a think about the timezone issue, i had a feeling it was going to come up soon.
2. This is a question to everyone, should GDD start counting on day of app, or day after app? If you apply in the evening, it doesnt make sense to start counting that day, but if it was in the morning, maybe so. Do we need to consider adding time to the application date and counting a partial GDD on day 1 representive of the remainder of the day at time of app? Or can we keep it simple and just start counting from the day after?


----------



## g-man

I never apply in the morning, so I always count from the next day. I think it will be ideal to keep it simple and start the next day.


----------



## ergray3

g-man said:


> I never apply in the morning, so I always count from the next day. I think it will be ideal to keep it simple and start the next day.


Same


----------



## liamjones

liamjones said:


> 1. Timezone issues -> Your apps for the 22nd are actually stored as the 23rd in UTC time.


This has now been fixed, if your time zone is behind UTC, it would have been displaying the day before the app. All apps in all timezones should now display with the correct date. All data behind the scenes was and still is correct.



liamjones said:


> 2. What day to start counting GDD -> its current set to start counting from the day after the app.


Based on feedback, and simplicity, i'll leave the GDD calc counting from the day after the app.


----------



## BrainBailey

Setting up my Lawn Track account and really excited to use this tool. I'm just getting into PGR, so I'm a newb on multiple fronts. I live in Michigan and keep my KBG at 5/8". My first app of T-Nex was at 0.4 fl oz/1ksf. I entered this into the Lawn Track app and used a GDD interval of 300. The app says I don't need to apply again until November. I know I made a dumb mistake somewhere. Luckily the lawn responded well and isn't dead. What am I missing?


----------



## liamjones

BrainBailey said:


> Setting up my Lawn Track account and really excited to use this tool. I'm just getting into PGR, so I'm a newb on multiple fronts. I live in Michigan and keep my KBG at 5/8". My first app of T-Nex was at 0.4 fl oz/1ksf. I entered this into the Lawn Track app and used a GDD interval of 300. The app says I don't need to apply again until November. I know I made a dumb mistake somewhere. Luckily the lawn responded well and isn't dead. What am I missing?


Hi, sorry for the delay in replying.

Firstly, 0.4 fl oz/k sounds about right, however, lawntrack doesn't do anything with this number, it's just for your own record at the moment.

Secondly, a GDD of 300 sounds about right, I use 270.

So why November, a couple of things could of happened. You have entered your area as warm season for a cool season grass, this will affect the calculation. You may have entered your coordinates incorrectly, check your weather data is correct. If you haven't made a mistake in either of these, then it's possible the day you looked was just really cold, hopefully now it's been a few days it should of averages out and you've got a more reasonable estimate of about 3/4 weeks…


----------



## drcolossus11

Trying to add items to inventory. What am I able to use for quantities? I tried lbs because it's a 45lb bag, but keep getting an error.

Thanks for all your hard work on this!


----------



## liamjones

drcolossus11 said:


> Trying to add items to inventory. What am I able to use for quantities? I tried lbs because it's a 45lb bag, but keep getting an error.
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work on this!


Hi, sorry, it's just a numeric value so just 45 for now. It's sort of a a place holder for better inventory management, but haven't got round to getting it implemented yet!


----------



## jaycub

Good morning. Would it be possible to assign a given station to pull the weather from? i.e. a certain weather underground station? Also for the warm season is the calculation a base 10C or 0C?

Love the app!


----------



## FedDawg555

Here's some comparative GDD tracking numbers for Lawn Track, GreenKeeper, and Green Cast all for a TNex application on June 23rd till today June 29. I'm getting around 17 GDD per day right now for my location. The difference between the three is easily explained by how and when each tabulates it's data. To me I don't see a major issue here since they are all within approximately 1 day of each other.

GreenKeeper 91
LawnTrack 69
GreenCast 78


----------



## JerseyGreens

FedDawg555 said:


> Here's some comparative GDD tracking numbers for Lawn Track, GreenKeeper, and Green Cast all for a TNex application on June 23rd till today June 29. I'm getting around 17 GDD per day right now for my location. The difference between the three is easily explained by how and when each tabulates it's data. To me I don't see a major issue here since they are all within approximately 1 day of each other.
> 
> GreenKeeper 91
> LawnTrack 69
> GreenCast 78


I was just about to ask you how the comparisons are going on your end! Thank you for sharing.

Agreed it's due to tabulation of data as LawnTrack didn't add the 13.5 GDD (6/23/21) in it's total GDD (as it started counting from 6/24/21).

LawnTrack would be at 82.5 then which is damn well spot on for a user friendly (and free) app.

I'm paying for one more month of GreenKeeper and will do the same data collection for a Cool Season Lawn.


----------



## FATC1TY

FedDawg555 said:


> Here's some comparative GDD tracking numbers for Lawn Track, GreenKeeper, and Green Cast all for a TNex application on June 23rd till today June 29. I'm getting around 17 GDD per day right now for my location. The difference between the three is easily explained by how and when each tabulates it's data. To me I don't see a major issue here since they are all within approximately 1 day of each other.
> 
> GreenKeeper 91
> LawnTrack 69
> GreenCast 78


Great comparison. Looks pretty good for home use all the way around.


----------



## steffen707

WOW thanks @liamjones! I haven't applied PGR yet, but i'm definatly going to start using your app before I do. Looks like a great piece of software for TLF users!


----------



## FATC1TY

Got mine fixed up, and updated, and like @FedDawg555 I am right in line now. He and I are pretty close in area, and applied around similar times, and its calculating as it should.

I appreciate the simplicity of this too. We can add applications to keep track of them on a time based interval, and it will calculate the GDD to a date with the data, so you can apply as you normally would.

Don't really need much else, I do appreciate it @liamjones , don't forget to get the tip jar out when you find the time!


----------



## FedDawg555

FATC1TY said:


> Got mine fixed up, and updated, and like @FedDawg555 I am right in line now. He and I are pretty close in area, and applied around similar times, and its calculating as it should.
> 
> I appreciate the simplicity of this too. We can add applications to keep track of them on a time based interval, and it will calculate the GDD to a date with the data, so you can apply as you normally would.
> 
> Don't really need much else, I do appreciate it @liamjones , don't forget to get the tip jar out when you find the time!


Have a great and Happy 4th week y'all.


----------



## liamjones

jaycub said:


> Good morning. Would it be possible to assign a given station to pull the weather from? i.e. a certain weather underground station?


At the moment, no. Location is something i'm looking to work on, coordinates arent the most user friendly, i'm think of adding a map and address lookup in the near future. at this point, i'll also consider displaying local stations to you and giving you the ability to select your prefered station. The weather data is currently collected from openweather, wunderground does appear to be supperior (more stations) but it no longer offers API access. once things settle down a little, i'll re-review the feasability of other weather providers.



jaycub said:


> Also for the warm season is the calculation a base 10C or 0C?


warm is base 10c, cool is base 0c, these should be on the labels for grass types on areas.


----------



## liamjones

FedDawg555 said:


> To me I don't see a major issue here since they are all within approximately 1 day of each other.
> 
> GreenKeeper 91
> LawnTrack 69
> GreenCast 78


Thanks so much for running this comparison, it's great to see the results, keep us posted how they turn out at expiry.

I do have a question however, it looks like youve input 255 for GreenKeeper and GreenCast but 225 for LawnTrack?

Also, could you do a comparison of daily average temps between them please? I want to understand how accurate the raw weather data is


----------



## liamjones

JerseyGreens said:


> I'm paying for one more month of GreenKeeper and will do the same data collection for a Cool Season Lawn.


Thanks, that would be great feedback


----------



## JerseyGreens

liamjones said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm paying for one more month of GreenKeeper and will do the same data collection for a Cool Season Lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that would be great feedback
Click to expand...

Absolutely will do after 5-6 days.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@FedDawg555 - that is one pretty machine. We can't hijack this awesome thready but what Model Year is that?


----------



## FedDawg555

liamjones said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me I don't see a major issue here since they are all within approximately 1 day of each other.
> 
> GreenKeeper 91
> LawnTrack 69
> GreenCast 78
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for running this comparison, it's great to see the results, keep us posted how they turn out at expiry.
> 
> I do have a question however, it looks like youve input 255 for GreenKeeper and GreenCast but 225 for LawnTrack?
> 
> Also, could you do a comparison of daily average temps between them please? I want to understand how accurate the raw weather data is
Click to expand...

225 is what I use as my true GDD but the 255 is the ceiling. It gives me a buffer of about 2 days. 
Here's screenshots of the averages temps between the 3 platforms. They are all within 1-2.5 degrees Celsius so nothing I'm losing sleep over. GK may be the most accurate of the three only because I live on a Golf Course and have their PWS GK to get data from instead of general zip code averages.


----------



## FedDawg555

JerseyGreens said:


> @FedDawg555 - that is one pretty machine. We can't hijack this awesome thready but what Model Year is that?


Thank you. It's a 2014 GM 1600.


----------



## TheE

Another quick question using the Lawn Track app for a T-NEX application; what needs to be put in the "Interval (gdd)" section? If it helps to provide an answer, I'm in the central Texas area and have TifWay 419.


----------



## Theycallmemrr

TheE said:


> Another quick question using the Lawn Track app for a T-NEX application; what needs to be put in the "Interval (gdd)" section. If it helps to provide an answer, I am in the central Texas area and have TifWay 419.


I put 200 GDD myself.


----------



## Awar

Awesome work @liamjones, I came in to report that for those applying PGR in the early morning (like me), we need to enter the day-before as the application date so that the GDD counts day 1. But I see that this was already brought up above and clarified. This is the same as GreenCast GDD tracker so I like the consistency.

Comparing the two almost 1 week after my PGR app I couldn't be happier with the almost perfect match :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

@Awar or anyone else with access to the greenkeeperapp, can you get some data points for the gdd threshold for paclobutrazol (trimmit) for kbg at fairway height of cut at different rates?


----------



## Awar

g-man said:


> @Awar or anyone else with access to the greenkeeperapp, can you get some data points for the gdd threshold for paclobutrazol (trimmit) for kbg at fairway height of cut at different rates?


I don't have greenkeeper anymore!


----------



## g-man

@Awar sorry. Your post looked like a greenkeeperapp screenshot.

@JerseyGreens do you still have access? Trimmit at 0.1 - 0.4 rates would be nice to know for a private golf course fairway.


----------



## NoslracNevok

I feel like a nutsedge coming up because I made that mistake @Ware.


----------



## jaycub

What could be the reason for my end date to show invalid? Also, does the previous PGR applications continue to increase GDD or when a new application applied does it stop counting?


----------



## ZachUA

jaycub said:


> What could be the reason for my end date to show invalid? Also, does the previous PGR applications continue to increase GDD or when a new application applied does it stop counting?


I have the same issue with end date. Mine isn't showing any gdd either. I've entered my lat and long for my area and I entered the app date as last Sunday.


----------



## liamjones

jaycub said:


> What could be the reason for my end date to show invalid? Also, does the previous PGR applications continue to increase GDD or when a new application applied does it stop counting?


Hi, i have just deployed an update to notify/email on product expiration. As part of this work, the system will calculate product expiration during the night. If this has caused confusion, i'll look to calculate inital expiry date when you add the application for immediate viewing. ultimately, i dont think this is a huge issue as your apps are unlikely to expire the day you enter them.


----------



## liamjones

nichord said:


> nichord wrote: ↑Tue Jun 22, 2021 12:27 pm
> I may have missed this, but are there thresholds that will be emailed out for GDD or other reminders? Are there plans to allow us to control those reminders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adamg77 wrote: ↑Tue Jun 22, 2021 7:56 pm
> Is there way to set an email reminder or setup a frequency to track when we are up for a next application? This would be beneficial for pre emergents for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in the app yet, but certainly something that can be added. what method's of notification would you like? email, text, in-app notification, calendar integration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Email and in-app would probably get everyone by for now. Seems like text integration always gets kicked later on from low cost/free apps due to pricing of texts after volume increases. Calendar integration would be very nice, but I think there are far more pressing issues that would be better time spent on while you are getting this thing going. Adding to the calendar would be tricky as dates change but may be something there. I would think for now that in-app would be standard and a check box to add email relay as an option.
> 
> Thanks for all you are doing! Get that tip jar ready.
Click to expand...

Email and in app notifications have now been added to LawnTrack, configure them under the notifications bell/page.


----------



## jaycub

GDD no longer calculates. Not sure if it was due to recent updates or not. I applied July 1st but application tracker put as June 30th and still shows 0.


----------



## Saints

jaycub said:


> GDD no longer calculates. Not sure if it was due to recent updates or not. I applied July 1st but application tracker put as June 30th and still shows 0.


I'm having the same problem.


----------



## drcolossus11

I'm in the same boat with GDD not updating. Stuck at 45 days since June 30.


----------



## liamjones

Saints said:


> jaycub said:
> 
> 
> 
> GDD no longer calculates. Not sure if it was due to recent updates or not. I applied July 1st but application tracker put as June 30th and still shows 0.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having the same problem.
Click to expand...




drcolossus11 said:


> I'm in the same boat with GDD not updating. Stuck at 45 days since June 30.


Hi, apologies, had a busy weekend, this should be resolved now.


----------



## jaycub

Much appreciated. Working now!


----------



## drcolossus11

Thanks Liam!


----------



## Saints

liamjones said:


> Saints said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaycub said:
> 
> 
> 
> GDD no longer calculates. Not sure if it was due to recent updates or not. I applied July 1st but application tracker put as June 30th and still shows 0.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having the same problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drcolossus11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat with GDD not updating. Stuck at 45 days since June 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, apologies, had a busy weekend, this should be resolved now.
Click to expand...

Working now, much appreciated!


----------



## jaycub

Looks like the weather isn't updating. Would there be a way to submit issues via the app?


----------



## Gaddis

The weather is not updating for me either. Did an application on July 7 and end date is still blank. I double checked location and it appears to be correct.


----------



## liamjones

Gaddis said:


> The weather is not updating for me either. Did an application on July 7 and end date is still blank. I double checked location and it appears to be correct.





jaycub said:


> Looks like the weather isn't updating. Would there be a way to submit issues via the app?


thanks both for raising, i need to get some better monitoring/alerting setup. this should now be resolved, all weather backdated and expiries updated.


----------



## jaycub

liamjones said:


> thanks both for raising, i need to get some better monitoring/alerting setup. this should now be resolved, all weather backdated and expiries updated.


Thanks!


----------



## Gaddis

Thanks Liam! Your quick attention is VERY much appreciated!


----------



## Beer-Ghost

Liam, Can you group expiring applications by area? Or add the area to the expiring applications list in the dashboard. 
also add the areas to the notification message.
between home and camp I have 6 areas to keep track of. Thanks


----------



## FATC1TY

What GDD are most using for the PGR applications for warm season?

I swore I did 230 or something but I feel like I'm close to rebound already and says I should be applying the 18th.


----------



## Theycallmemrr

FATC1TY said:


> What GDD are most using for the PGR applications for warm season?
> 
> I swore I did 230 or something but I feel like I'm close to rebound already and says I should be applying the 18th.


I am applying every 200 GDD. I am curious as well what others with warm season grasses are using.


----------



## FATC1TY

Theycallmemrr said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> What GDD are most using for the PGR applications for warm season?
> 
> I swore I did 230 or something but I feel like I'm close to rebound already and says I should be applying the 18th.
> 
> 
> 
> I am applying every 200 GDD. I am curious as well what others with warm season grasses are using.
Click to expand...

Even at 230 that's like… a day or 2 difference I think?


----------



## liamjones

Beer-Ghost said:


> Liam, Can you group expiring applications by area? Or add the area to the expiring applications list in the dashboard.
> also add the areas to the notification message.
> between home and camp I have 6 areas to keep track of. Thanks


The dashboard already has an area drop down that applies to the whole page, is there something not quite right about this?

Yes, areas to notification message is a good idea, thanks


----------



## liamjones

FATC1TY said:


> What GDD are most using for the PGR applications for warm season?
> 
> I swore I did 230 or something but I feel like I'm close to rebound already and says I should be applying the 18th.


just to confirm, is this a general GDD question or do you think theres an issue with the GDD tracking of LawnTrack vs Greenkeeper for example.


----------



## liamjones

I have just added liquid fertilizer support. You must enter both volume and weight for the fertilizer to determine a density ratio for comparison to granular ferts and to track cumulative nutrients.

At the moment this is only ML and Fluid Oz, let me know what other units you would like, eg. Gallons

I have also removed the requirement to enter every nutrient value, now you can add only the nutrients with value. this will also allow me to more easily add more nutrient types in the future. Let me know what other nutrients you would like to see added, eg. Sulphur.

the image is an example of what detail would be input for Southern AG Chelated Liquid Iron



On application, I have also split the area from the measurment units for fert apps, giving you lots more combinations of rate units



if the fert is liquid, only liquid units will display


----------



## Theycallmemrr

liamjones said:


> I have just added liquid fertilizer support. You must enter both volume and weight for the fertilizer to determine a density ratio for comparison to granular ferts and to track cumulative nutrients.
> 
> At the moment this is only ML and Fluid Oz, let me know what other units you would like, eg. Gallons
> 
> I have also removed the requirement to enter every nutrient value, now you can add only the nutrients with value. this will also allow me to more easily add more nutrient types in the future. Let me know what other nutrients you would like to see added, eg. Sulphur.
> 
> the image is an example of what detail would be input for Southern AG Chelated Liquid Iron
> 
> 
> 
> On application, I have also split the area from the measurment units for fert apps, giving you lots more combinations of rate units
> 
> 
> 
> if the fert is liquid, only liquid units will display


What a great update! This tool is getting better and better. Is it possible to add a way to log herbicide (spot treatment) applications?


----------



## steffen707

When I click on product to add something, its totally blank.



I tried clearing cookies, didn't work.

This also happens if I click on fertilizer. I'm using chrome on a dell laptop.


----------



## steffen707

steffen707 said:


> When I click on product to add something, its totally blank.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried clearing cookies, didn't work.
> 
> This also happens if I click on fertilizer. I'm using chrome on a dell laptop.


Nevermind, it appears you need to add the product to inventory before you apply it? Makes sense.


----------



## Toz

Fertiliser won't update on my account.


----------



## liamjones

Have just made some changes to the cumulative fertilizer chart, what do you all think?


----------



## ergray3

liamjones said:


> Have just made some changes to the cumulative fertilizer chart, what do you all think?


Looks good, man I'm impressed by the progress!


----------



## GrassKeeper

This is a really helpful tool, thank you for doing this!

Some suggestions:
*IMPROVEMENT*: The Inventory items are not sortable. The Product & Fertilizer drop downs in the Application screen are also not sorted. This would become useful if there are many products/fertilizers.
*NEW FEATURE*: When you create an Application, currently you can select multiple Fertilizers/Products. It would be nice if you could also select multiple Areas (i.e. Front & Back).
*NEW FEATURE*: It would be nice if you could classify the Products (either user customizable, or even hard-coded categories). I.e. Herbicide, Fungicide, Seed, Pesticide, Biostimulant.
*NEW FEATURE*: Perhaps in the inventory there could be maintenance events, i.e. Mow (with parameter HOC), Dethatch, Scarify, Aerate, Water (with parameters measuring time or inches)

Issues:
*BUG FIX:* When you enter a retroactive Application (i.e. 6 days ago) with an interval (i.e. 14 days), the Dashboard does not reflect the correct values. It shows Interval: 0/14, and Percent: 0. Would expect Interval: 6/14 and Percent: 43%.


----------



## ergray3

Found a bug:
If you leave a nutrient blank on the liquid fertilizer inventory page, the numbers shift over and the table showing the analysis becomes incorrect. This is difficult to describe in words, but look at these before and after photos for 0-0-2 MicroGreene and it should make sense:

No Zeroes:



Result:



Added zeroes:



Result:


----------



## liamjones

ergray3 said:


> Found a bug:
> If you leave a nutrient blank on the liquid fertilizer inventory page, the numbers shift over and the table showing the analysis becomes incorrect.


Thanks so much for this, helped me find the bug in next to no time, a fix has now been deployed. All the data was correct in the database so no worries around having to correct any ferts manually.


----------



## liamjones

@GrassKeeper Thanks so much for this feedback, it's really usefull.



GrassKeeper said:


> *IMPROVEMENT*: The Inventory items are not sortable. The Product & Fertilizer drop downs in the Application screen are also not sorted. This would become useful if there are many products/fertilizers.


By what metric would you like them sortable? alphabetically? date created? inventory available? frequency used?



GrassKeeper said:


> *NEW FEATURE*: When you create an Application, currently you can select multiple Fertilizers/Products. It would be nice if you could also select multiple Areas (i.e. Front & Back).


interesting idea, potentially quite a bit of work, but will note it down.



GrassKeeper said:


> *NEW FEATURE*: It would be nice if you could classify the Products (either user customizable, or even hard-coded categories). I.e. Herbicide, Fungicide, Seed, Pesticide, Biostimulant.


this is certainly doable, how would you then subsequently like those categories to be used? as a filter on the inventory page? as a filter on the new application page?



GrassKeeper said:


> *NEW FEATURE*: Perhaps in the inventory there could be maintenance events, i.e. Mow (with parameter HOC), Dethatch, Scarify, Aerate, Water (with parameters measuring time or inches)


Again, another really nice idea, quite a bit of work, i want to focus on getting the product application and tracking nailed before adding more dimensions of tracking, i'll make note of it though, thanks.



GrassKeeper said:


> *BUG FIX:* When you enter a retroactive Application (i.e. 6 days ago) with an interval (i.e. 14 days), the Dashboard does not reflect the correct values. It shows Interval: 0/14, and Percent: 0. Would expect Interval: 6/14 and Percent: 43%.


At the moment, this is by design, expiry dates are calculated over night on a batch job. this reduces complexity in the application. Is there anything i could do to make it not look like a bug, eg, put the date in as pending... or something? or, in your opinion, does this absolutely need to be resolved?

Thanks again for this feedback, it's of high quality and i really appreciate it.


----------



## liamjones

Ware said:


> I know the root of the problem is the imperial unit name "ounce" is used for both weight and volume, but there are too many posts on this site confusing ounces weight and ounces volume - so anything you could do to help avoid perpetuating that confusion would be greatly appreciated. :thumbup:


Weights and volumes have been split, so if you have a product setup as a liquid, only volume measurements will be displayed and if you have a product setup as granular, only weights will be displayed. hope this goes someway to addressing the above.

Weights:
grams
oz
lbs
kg

Volumes:
ml
fluid oz
pint (US)
pint (imperial)
quart (US)
litre
quart (imperial)
gallon (US)
gallon (imperial)



Ware said:


> If you add more area units, I would consider including acres (43,560 sq ft) for those of us with large lawns.


The following area units are now available:

sqft
sqm
ksqft
100sqm
acre


----------



## g-man

I just setup my account. I did noticed two areas for improvement.

1) It would be nice to have a field in inventory to record the typical application rate for each product. I used the name field to add mine. This helps when you have to spray something and dont remember the rate you normally use. The field should show up in the Application section and be editable.

2) Since we are all using the same similar products, it would be nice to have some product pre-populated in the inventory. It might help someone starting from scratch.










3) I'm assuming the qty in the inventory is just to list how much I have, correct?

4) I was not able to figure out how to edit an application. I ended up deleting it and starting again. Is it possible to edit it?

Another piece of useful information is the Growth Potential. I think you have the data for it.

The formula for cool season is:
=EXP(-0.5*((MEANTEMP-20)/5.5)^2)

For warm season:
The formula for cool season is:
=EXP(-0.5*((MEANTEMP-31)/7)^2)

Another one is the Hargraves ETo, but that formula is way more complex.


----------



## spud

Thank You so much for doing this!

Donation sent!


----------



## liamjones

GrassKeeper said:


> *IMPROVEMENT*: The Inventory items are not sortable. The Product & Fertilizer drop downs in the Application screen are also not sorted. This would become useful if there are many products/fertilizers.


Products and Fertilizers are now sorted alphabetically, thanks for your feedback


----------



## liamjones

Thanks for your feedback @g-man, good to have you onboard!



g-man said:


> 1) It would be nice to have a field in inventory to record the typical application rate for each product. I used the name field to add mine. This helps when you have to spray something and dont remember the rate you normally use. The field should show up in the Application section and be editable.


good idea, will get added.



g-man said:


> 2) Since we are all using the same similar products, it would be nice to have some product pre-populated in the inventory. It might help someone starting from scratch.


yes, also a good idea, larger piece of work so one for the future.



g-man said:


> 3) I'm assuming the qty in the inventory is just to list how much I have, correct?


yes, do you think the label "qty" should be renamed to something more obvious/intuitive?



g-man said:


> 4) I was not able to figure out how to edit an application. I ended up deleting it and starting again. Is it possible to edit it?


at the moment, no. there's a fair bit of complexity around this, but will add to the list.



g-man said:


> Another piece of useful information is the Growth Potential. I think you have the data for it.


where would you like this information displayed? is it something youd just want to see for today? or would you like to see it historically? or both?



g-man said:


> Another one is the Hargraves ETo, but that formula is way more complex.


again, where would you like this information displayed? is it something youd just want to see for today? or would you like to see it historically? or both?


----------



## liamjones

spud said:


> Thank You so much for doing this!
> 
> Donation sent!


Thanks @spud, really appreicate your support!


----------



## g-man

I have the GP, ET, temp, and GDD in graphs in my log file. It should just be graphs in the dashboard.


----------



## T0R0

FATC1TY said:


> What GDD are most using for the PGR applications for warm season?
> 
> I swore I did 230 or something but I feel like I'm close to rebound already and says I should be applying the 18th.


When I used Greenkeeper the standard GDD for my lawn was 225


----------



## T0R0

liamjones said:


> Gaddis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weather is not updating for me either. Did an application on July 7 and end date is still blank. I double checked location and it appears to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaycub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the weather isn't updating. Would there be a way to submit issues via the app?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks both for raising, i need to get some better monitoring/alerting setup. this should now be resolved, all weather backdated and expiries updated.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if I'm experiencing the same issue but my PGR application is not updating. I applied yesterday and there has been no update on the tracker app. My location is correct in the app.


----------



## liamjones

T0R0 said:


> liamjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaddis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weather is not updating for me either. Did an application on July 7 and end date is still blank. I double checked location and it appears to be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaycub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the weather isn't updating. Would there be a way to submit issues via the app?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks both for raising, i need to get some better monitoring/alerting setup. this should now be resolved, all weather backdated and expiries updated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm experiencing the same issue but my PGR application is not updating. I applied yesterday and there has been no update on the tracker app. My location is correct in the app.
Click to expand...

Looks like a time zone issue again.

When you say you applied yesterday, is that the 26th? As the screenshot says 25th. It's possible there's a bug here displaying the wrong date in that table.

As for calculating GDD, if you applied on 26th, the 26th is ignored, the 27ths contribution to GDD will be calculated overnight between 27-28th, so tonight, that's why you don't yet see any end date.

I need to make this clearer as a few people have misunderstood how GDD is calculated in LawnTrack


----------



## T0R0

liamjones said:


> T0R0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liamjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks both for raising, i need to get some better monitoring/alerting setup. this should now be resolved, all weather backdated and expiries updated.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm experiencing the same issue but my PGR application is not updating. I applied yesterday and there has been no update on the tracker app. My location is correct in the app.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like a time zone issue again.
> 
> When you say you applied yesterday, is that the 26th? As the screenshot says 25th. It's possible there's a bug here displaying the wrong date in that table.
> 
> As for calculating GDD, if you applied on 26th, the 26th is ignored, the 27ths contribution to GDD will be calculated overnight between 27-28th, so tonight, that's why you don't yet see any end date.
> 
> I need to make this clearer as a few people have misunderstood how GDD is calculated in LawnTrack
Click to expand...

I applied in the morning on 7/26 and that's the date I chose on the app. The app automatically back dated the application to 7/25 which works for me… I prefer the day of application to be counted towards GDD - I thought that's how the app was setup based on previous posts on this subject.

How do I correct a time zone issue?


----------



## T0R0

@liamjones here's what I see for date of PGR application under the applications tab. The date on the dashboard shows 7/25 and the applications tab shows 7/26.


----------



## liamjones

T0R0 said:


> I prefer the day of application to be counted towards GDD - I thought that's how the app was setup based on previous posts on this subject.


Nope, the app does not include the day of application.

The inital feedback was to count from the day after.



ergray3 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never apply in the morning, so I always count from the next day. I think it will be ideal to keep it simple and start the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> Same
Click to expand...

however, @Awar has said this doesnt work for him, so manually pushes the date back 1 day.



Awar said:


> Awesome work @liamjones, I came in to report that for those applying PGR in the early morning (like me), we need to enter the day-before as the application date so that the GDD counts day 1. But I see that this was already brought up above and clarified. This is the same as GreenCast GDD tracker so I like the consistency.
> 
> Comparing the two almost 1 week after my PGR app I couldn't be happier with the almost perfect match :thumbup:


I'll have a think about what we can do regarding the two different camps.

1. morning apps want to count from today.
2. evening apps want to count from tomorrow.



T0R0 said:


> How do I correct a time zone issue?


I have just deployed a fix for the wrong date displaying on the dashboard, you'll now see the correct start date (26th)


----------



## T0R0

@liamjones … the correct date is showing now in the dashboard and the app has updated with the GDD percent of coverage.

Thank you!


----------



## T0R0

liamjones said:


> I'll have a think about what we can do regarding the two different camps.
> 
> 1. morning apps want to count from today.
> 2. evening apps want to count from tomorrow.


@liamjones what if there was an option to include the time of application and depending on the time input the app either counts from the application date or the following day?


----------



## T0R0

@liamjones, another question: Is there a way to add the percent of suppression or rebound for PGR apps like the Greenkeeper app has?


----------



## rsilvers

I want to edit an Area to change the square footage because I estimated them when I created them. Is there a way to do that?


----------



## T0R0

Trying to login today and I'm getting this (see picture). I cleared my browser history/cookies and I'm still getting the error.


----------



## Gaddis

The system does seem to be down. Endless spinning as it tries to retrieve data.


----------



## liamjones

thanks for raising, service now resumed


----------



## liamjones

AM camp:



Awar said:


> Awesome work @liamjones, I came in to report that for those applying PGR in the early morning (like me), we need to enter the day-before as the application date so that the GDD counts day 1. But I see that this was already brought up above and clarified. This is the same as GreenCast GDD tracker so I like the consistency.





T0R0 said:


> I prefer the day of application to be counted towards GDD - I thought that's how the app was setup based on previous posts on this subject.


PM camp:



ergray3 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never apply in the morning, so I always count from the next day. I think it will be ideal to keep it simple and start the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> Same
Click to expand...

Solution:



T0R0 said:


> @liamjones what if there was an option to include the time of application and depending on the time input the app either counts from the application date or the following day?


From the understanably mixed feedback, I have added an option to select AM or PM. If you select AM, gdd/days will be counted from the date of application. If you select PM, gdd/days will be counted from the day after application.

All exisiting apps have been defauled to PM, as this is how the system calculated it previously. You can't edit apps at the moment, but can set this option on new apps going forward.


----------



## liamjones

Expiry dates are calculated on application now, as well as nightly.


----------



## ergray3

I think I found a bug in the notification email system. I set it to notify me 2 days before expiration of a 14 day propiconazole app (July 30) it emailed me today (Aug 1).


----------



## T0R0

liamjones said:


> AM camp:
> 
> 
> 
> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome work @liamjones, I came in to report that for those applying PGR in the early morning (like me), we need to enter the day-before as the application date so that the GDD counts day 1. But I see that this was already brought up above and clarified. This is the same as GreenCast GDD tracker so I like the consistency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T0R0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the day of application to be counted towards GDD - I thought that's how the app was setup based on previous posts on this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM camp:
> 
> 
> 
> ergray3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never apply in the morning, so I always count from the next day. I think it will be ideal to keep it simple and start the next day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solution:
> 
> 
> 
> T0R0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @liamjones what if there was an option to include the time of application and depending on the time input the app either counts from the application date or the following day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the understanably mixed feedback, I have added an option to select AM or PM. If you select AM, gdd/days will be counted from the date of application. If you select PM, gdd/days will be counted from the day after application.
> 
> All exisiting apps have been defauled to PM, as this is how the system calculated it previously. You can't edit apps at the moment, but can set this option on new apps going forward.
Click to expand...

@liamjones Excellent work! Thank you!!!


----------



## liamjones

ergray3 said:


> I think I found a bug in the notification email system. I set it to notify me 2 days before expiration of a 14 day propiconazole app (July 30) it emailed me today (Aug 1).


Hi, yeah, it'll be with the recent changes everything was recalculated. From now on, you'll get an email every day from when your product reaches the expiry notification window (as configured in notification settings) until you clear the expiring app from the dashboard.


----------



## ergray3

liamjones said:


> Hi, yeah, it'll be with the recent changes everything was recalculated. From now on, you'll get an email every day from when your product reaches the expiry notification window (as configured in notification settings) until you clear the expiring app from the dashboard.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## g-man

The Hargraves ET formula:

0.0023*(((MeanTemp+17.8)*power((MaxTemp-MinTemp),0.5)*(((((24*60)/pi())*0.082)*(1+0.033*cos(((2*pi())/365)*JulianDay)))*((acos(-tan((pi()/180)*Latitude)*tan((0.409*sin((((2*pi())/365)*JulianDay)-1.39)))))*sin((pi()/180)*Latitude)*sin((0.409*sin((((2*pi())/365)*JulianDay)-1.39)))+cos((pi()/180)*Latitude)*cos((0.409*sin((((2*pi())/365)*JulianDay)-1.39)))*sin(acos(-tan((pi()/180)*latitude)*tan((0.409*sin((((2*pi())/365)*JulianDay)-1.39))))))*0.408)))*CropCoefficient

Inputs: 
Mean Temp = average temp of the day
MaxTemp = highest temp of the day
MinTemp = lowest temp of the day
Latitude = Latitude of your location in degrees
JulianDay = counting from the start of the year (01Jan), the total number of days (eg 31Dec=365)
CropCoefficient = This should be adjustable. For cool season it is around 80%, 60% for warm season
*Modified from the Jason Haines excel file he shared

This uses an approximation of the sun exposure for the day of the year and your latitude plus the temperature range to predict the amount of ET (water) the lawn used that day. Extremely useful to know when to irrigate. Actual ET from a weather station would be better, but it is not easy to find in most places. This formula is part of the http://www.fao.org/home/en/ for crops/farmers.


----------



## liamjones

g-man said:


> 1) It would be nice to have a field in inventory to record the typical application rate for each product. I used the name field to add mine. This helps when you have to spray something and dont remember the rate you normally use. The field should show up in the Application section and be editable.


Default application settings for products have now been added


----------



## liamjones

liamjones said:


> GrassKeeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NEW FEATURE*: When you create an Application, currently you can select multiple Fertilizers/Products. It would be nice if you could also select multiple Areas (i.e. Front & Back).
> 
> 
> 
> interesting idea, potentially quite a bit of work, but will note it down.
Click to expand...

@GrassKeeper You can now select multiple areas when adding an application.


----------



## mribbens

Seems like this am the site is down again, cannot save my application


----------



## liamjones

mribbens said:


> Seems like this am the site is down again, cannot save my application


Hi, looks like youre using an old version of the app, older than the change yesterday to add multiple areas, can you try giving the site a refresh and let me know if still not working for you


----------



## mribbens

I did and it is working fine for me, thank you!


----------



## liamjones

g-man said:


> Another piece of useful information is the Growth Potential. I think you have the data for it.


This has now been added, thanks for the help @g-man, be good to now get your feedback on it!


----------



## g-man

I did a spot check and it correlates with my excel chart. It is off by a percent or 2, but that's do to the data sources.

What are you using for the weather data?


----------



## liamjones

g-man said:


> I did a spot check and it correlates with my excel chart. It is off by a percent or 2, but that's do to the data sources.
> 
> What are you using for the weather data?


OpenWeather, I'm getting the mean from 24 hourly temperature readings / 24 as apposed to min + max / 2 https://openweathermap.org/api


----------



## liamjones

g-man said:


> The Hargraves ET formula:
> 
> 0.0023*(((MeanTemp+17.8)*power((MaxTemp-MinTemp),0.5)*(((((24*60)/pi())*0.082)*(1+0.033*cos(((2*pi())/365)*JulianDay)))*((acos(-tan((pi()/180)*Latitude)*tan((0.409*sin((((2*pi())/365)*JulianDay)-1.39)))))*sin((pi()/180)*Latitude)*sin((0.409*sin((((2*pi())/365)*JulianDay)-1.39)))+cos((pi()/180)*Latitude)*cos((0.409*sin((((2*pi())/365)*JulianDay)-1.39)))*sin(acos(-tan((pi()/180)*latitude)*tan((0.409*sin((((2*pi())/365)*JulianDay)-1.39))))))*0.408)))*CropCoefficient
> 
> Inputs:
> Mean Temp = average temp of the day
> MaxTemp = highest temp of the day
> MinTemp = lowest temp of the day
> Latitude = Latitude of your location in degrees
> JulianDay = counting from the start of the year (01Jan), the total number of days (eg 31Dec=365)
> CropCoefficient = This should be adjustable. For cool season it is around 80%, 60% for warm season
> *Modified from the Jason Haines excel file he shared
> 
> This uses an approximation of the sun exposure for the day of the year and your latitude plus the temperature range to predict the amount of ET (water) the lawn used that day. Extremely useful to know when to irrigate. Actual ET from a weather station would be better, but it is not easy to find in most places. This formula is part of the http://www.fao.org/home/en/ for crops/farmers.


Have now also added ETo, along with Min/Max temps and Precipitation.
Thanks for the help again @g-man, could you review for me please?

I've moved both GP and ETo to the weather tab

oh, i should mention, you'll need to backfill the weather data for min/max and precip as i wasnt collecting them before, or wait a few days... going forward this will obtained overnight as per the existing weather data.


----------



## g-man

ET is showing 0 for me right now.

You might want to place the Precip in a different Y axis than the ET. Also let people adjust the crop factor (~80% for cool, I think 60 for warm). You could get a day with 25mm of rain but ET will stay at no more than 8mm per day (in the dessert) with an average of 3mm.


----------



## g-man

It matched my numbers from yesterday (4.1mm / .16in). Precipitation is always off with open weather. There was rain a few miles from me, but nothing at my house. It reports 7.5mm.


----------



## NJ-lawn

My end date is June 24, 2022…….seems a bit long. Lol


----------



## liamjones

NJ-lawn said:


> My end date is June 24, 2022…….seems a bit long. Lol


Hi, from the screenshot, i can see the interval is set to days. 317 days from yesterday is June 24th 2022. Youll need to delete the app and re-apply with GDD specified. Let me know if you have any issues, it's possible the GDD setting isn't coming through correctly.


----------



## ergray3

liamjones said:


> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My end date is June 24, 2022…….seems a bit long. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, in order to figure out how we got to that number, i need to know a few variables.
> 1. Is your area set up as warm or cool season?
> 2. What has the daily average temp been for the last 7 days?
> 3. Did you specify the app as an AM or PM application?
Click to expand...

I'm just guessing that this slider wasn't set correctly for that application:


----------



## liamjones

ergray3 said:


> liamjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My end date is June 24, 2022…….seems a bit long. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, in order to figure out how we got to that number, i need to know a few variables.
> 1. Is your area set up as warm or cool season?
> 2. What has the daily average temp been for the last 7 days?
> 3. Did you specify the app as an AM or PM application?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just guessing that this slider wasn't set correctly for that application:
Click to expand...

thanks, yeah i noticed that after i'd finished typing my response, doh! cheers.


----------



## ergray3

liamjones said:


> ergray3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liamjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, in order to figure out how we got to that number, i need to know a few variables.
> 1. Is your area set up as warm or cool season?
> 2. What has the daily average temp been for the last 7 days?
> 3. Did you specify the app as an AM or PM application?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just guessing that this slider wasn't set correctly for that application:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, yeah i noticed that after i'd finished typing my response, doh! cheers.
Click to expand...

 :beer: 
Any chance we could get a "Remember Me" auto login on the login page?
Thanks!


----------



## liamjones

ergray3 said:


> :beer:
> Any chance we could get a "Remember Me" auto login on the login page?
> Thanks!


Yeah I'd of thought so. I'll investigate options. How frequently are you having to sign in?


----------



## ergray3

liamjones said:


> ergray3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:
> Any chance we could get a "Remember Me" auto login on the login page?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd of thought so. I'll investigate options. How frequently are you having to sign in?
Click to expand...

Every time I load the website


----------



## NJ-lawn

Ooppps my bad Liam……thank you


----------



## steffen707

i finally put down my first app of pgr and iron in the app. this thing looks awesome! I love the default app rate for products too. I may start putting the watering schedule of my indoor plants into this thing too. thanks Liam!


----------



## Babameca

Awesome work sir @liamjones !!!
I am bringing over all of my products from Greenkeeper and will testing as soon as the 1.5m of snow melts down :lol:
I have two things:
- Is it possible to put an optional interval to fertilizers as well? I have liquids that are ferts but I spray at certain frequency. Let's say Iron (in the form of 12-0-0 w. 6% Fe). Now even on Greenskeeper, I have to chose between a notification (product) or nutrients tracking
- Is it possible to add more Nutrients (at least Calcium) so people with sepcific defficiencies can track theit progress based on amount applied (Mn, B, Sulphur etc)
Again, amazing job!


----------



## cokenner

I've scanned over the thread, but can't find anything pertaining to my issue. My weather is 2 days behind. Any reason why this would be happening? Sorry if I missed it and any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## trashpanda

Any tips on adding irrigation for tracking purposes? Just loaded this up yesterday and playing around with it but haven't seen anything intuitively yet.


----------



## steffen707

trashpanda said:


> Any tips on adding irrigation for tracking purposes? Just loaded this up yesterday and playing around with it but haven't seen anything intuitively yet.


Just create a product called Irrigation with the parameters you want and apply it as an application. I basically just told lawntrack I have 5000 ounces of water and each application is 1 single ounce. I'm not relying on lawntrack to actually tell me when my local water source will run out, just to remind me the date I should do it again.

I've used lawntrack to remind me when to water my indoor plants (yes, i created an "area" for indoor plants in the software) for 6 months. Works very well if you actually check your email notifications and then clear them when you've re-applied.


----------



## steffen707

how does lawntrack calculate GDD?

i started an application on 6/16 and lawntrack says i'm at GDD of 303 today, with a cool season (base 0c GDD)and I did set the location to my house with the little google map widget.

When I look at greencastonline, it calculates it as gdd of 270 with a base temp of 0degCelcius for zipcode 54467. Theirs includes 6/16 through 6/29, but not showing anything for 6/30 yet.

I'm just wondering how they're off by 33points. That's almost 1.5-2 days different.


----------



## Dom_P

Very nice app @liamjones. I just started using it today, thanks.

I didn't read thru the entirety of the previous posts, so I'm not sure if this feature request has been made already:

As many of us use lots of the same fertilizers/products, any chance it would be possible to build up a database of such products to choose from by using information that other users have already inputted? I know that a product database might require some curation, but it would save folks a ton of time getting started with the product. One idea is that you could have some kind of "request addition to database" feature so that any new additions to the product database could be reviewed prior to adding to the curated list.


----------



## dpainter68

@liamjones Thanks for setting this up! I am having one issue though. I'm not getting notifications for expired applications. Any ideas? I've put my email in and said to let me know 2 days before but I haven't received any emails twice now. Every time I go to the notification page it's blank like it's not saving my email address maybe??


----------



## natedogg

cokenner said:


> I've scanned over the thread, but can't find anything pertaining to my issue. My weather is 2 days behind. Any reason why this would be happening? Sorry if I missed it and any info is greatly appreciated!


I seem to be having the same issue with the weather. Any insight would be appreciated!

Loving the app by the way. It is nice to be able to track total nutrient application throughout the season, as well as lump multiple products into a single application.

The only thing that would be nice is to be able to add a default application for fertilizers as well!


----------

